# Medicare Stress Test Reimbursment?



## Jfrank (Jun 10, 2010)

We were told Medicare raised reimbursment on stress tests to be backdated to 1/1/2010, but does anyone know if we need to resubmit our claims or is Medicare going to reprocess them internally?

Thanks


----------



## agott (Jun 16, 2010)

Medicare is reprocessing the claims for adjustments.

Here is the website for the documentation for this update. It is from the American society of nuclear cardiology.
http://www.asnc.org/content_9802.cfm

Hope that this helps.

Autumn CPC, CCC
Grand River Cardiology PLC


----------



## Jfrank (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

